# Remote Releases



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

It’s time to update my releases, right now I have a bag full of Tritronics remotes. They have been fantastic but have some distance limitations otherwise I’d keep using them.

In moving to new remotes I have come down to either staying with Tritronics (which I will most likely do) or getting Dogtra. 

Sorry but, I AM NOT INTERSTED IN ANY OTHER BRANDS.

Dogtra has come a long way in the last few years and is now a contender. What I’m asking for is actual experiences with Tritronics and/or Dogtra remotes. Price isn’t a big deal since they are pretty close.

Battery life, ease of marrying, distance, reliability, durability and such.

Thanks 
Don


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was a Tri Tronics user for 18yrs and I went out and bought myself a set of three electronic launchers. I bought them on advice from friends and a professional trainer. I've had them since 1996 and have yet to have any problem with them and I use them 2-4 times a week while training two different dogs. I use them in the cold and the warm weather without a hickup. They have a real long batter life on a charge and I like the duck call feature so its easy to find them. I bought them from Lion Country Supply since they have the $10-$20 off coupon in their catalogue. Last year I wanted to upgrade collar and from advice from my pro and close friends I went with the Dogtra 3500 and love it. Has a real long battery life on a charge and works perfectly. I have to agree Dogtra is definately a competitor. Good luck!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

My Dogtra remotes have been flawless for a year, a friend's older models for two. I've had no experience with the newer TriTronics'.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Zero issues with my Dogtra's.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I hear Dogtra is coming out with an upgraded model this fall. Anyone know anything about it? IMO both are great products, but I am leaning towards getting Dogtra myself. The duck sound is much better and more realistic than TT. I hope to be in the market when the new ones come out. It's kind of a ford vs. chevy thing. Jim


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Don
Our experience at TrainRite has been good with both TT and Dogtra. If you are playing the Field trial game the Dogtra would be a better bet as the reciever puts out more voltage then the TT. the TT is great for the H/T game and releases under 300 yds. Over 300 yds the Dogtra really shines. Both will work at 400 yds but the Dogtra is more reliable and less affected by terrain. Probably because of a stronger signal from the transmitter. Good luck on your purchases.
Warren Price
www.trainrite.net



DKR said:


> It’s time to update my releases, right now I have a bag full of Tritronics remotes. They have been fantastic but have some distance limitations otherwise I’d keep using them.
> 
> In moving to new remotes I have come down to either staying with Tritronics (which I will most likely do) or getting Dogtra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I used the Dogtra remotes, have had them for about three years. The battery life is exceptional, I charge them more because it makes me feel better than the indicator light has shown low battery. They marry extremely easy. I've used mine out to about 250 yards and they were very reliable. I have no durability issues, mine are used for the personal training of my three dogs and at times in hunt tests I'm judging and when I push the button they go off. If I were to have to buy a whole new set up for some reason it would be with the Dogtra's.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Do any of you dog tra remote users have any experience with them below freezing? Still reliable, distance good?

Seems like the newer Tri tronics have range issues below freezing and won't work at all in the 20 degree range. I know the old ones would work at 0 and below.


----------

